
BA shutdown caused by contractor who switched off power, reports claim - biomene
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/jun/02/ba-shutdown-caused-by-contractor-who-switched-off-power-reports-claim
======
tomohawk
If this is true, who approved removing enough redundancy from the system to
allow this to happen?

